# Vaccination/Immunization



## macta123

How do you say/write  

*Vaccination*
and
*Immunization*

in your language?


----------



## diegodbs

Spanish:
- Vacunación.
- Inmunización.


----------



## Angel Rubio

En español se dice encarnizamiento con la infancia y envenenamiento masivo.

No, quiero decir:

Immunization = inmunización
Vaccination = vacunación.


----------



## Whodunit

*German:*
- Impfung.
- Immunisierung


----------



## ics

In Greek:
vaccination: εμβολιασμός, εμβόλιο (emvoliasm*o*s, emv*o*lio)
immunization: ανοσοποίηση (anosop*i*isi)


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:
vaccination: vaccin*a*re
immunization: imuniz*a*re


----------



## optimistique

Dutch:

vaccination: *vaccinatie/inenting*
(the) immunisation: *(het) immuun maken *
(immunisatie*?* I have never heard of this word before, but maybe another Dutch speaker has. I think its more common (in ordinary people's talk) to use the verb 'immuun maken' (make immune) as a noun).


----------



## Angel Rubio

In dutch:

Vaccination = Vaccinatie, inenting
Inmunization = Immunisatie.

The word "immunisatie" is used in dutch in the medical slang. The rest of the 25 million Dutch speakers (including the Dutch-speaking part of Belgium and the "boeren" of SouthAfrica) speak of "immuun makken" or better "immuun worden voor" (became inmune to...).

Dutch is not my native language but I´m currently studying medicine in Dutch.


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese

vaccination: 予防接種 (yoboosesshu)
immunisation: 免疫化 (men'ekika)


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

*Vaccination - *vacunació

*Immunization - *immunització


----------



## cherine

In Arabic :

Vaccination : تطعيم tat3eem
Immunity : مناعة manaa3a (immunization = giving immunity = إكساب مناعة iksaab manaa3a) The direct meaning of immunization that I found in the dictionary sounded odd to me, but the expression إكساب مناعة is more common.

Edit : I'm sorry for what I said, I remembered -a bit late- that the word *immunization* does have a synonym in Arabic which is تحصين ta7seen.


----------



## optimistique

Angel Rubio said:
			
		

> The word "immunisatie" is used in dutch in the medical slang. The rest of the 25 million Dutch speakers (including the Dutch-speaking part of Belgium and the "boeren" of SouthAfrica) speak of "immuun makken" or better "immuun worden voor" (became inmune to...).



Thanks! So I'm not stupid after all I didn't know the word immunisation/immunisatie

By the way, it is 'm*a*ken' with only one 'k'; 'maken' has a long '*a*'. You can see that in the first person singular: ik m*aa*k (not 'ik mak').


----------



## Angel Rubio

optimistique said:
			
		

> Thanks! So I'm not stupid after all I didn't know the word immunisation/immunisatie
> 
> By the way, it is 'm*a*ken' with only one 'k'; 'maken' has a long '*a*'. You can see that in the first person singular: ik m*aa*k (not 'ik mak').


 
Thanks for the correction in dutch. You are absolutely right. Het was dom van mij. (What a stupid mistake). We are here to learn.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: 

vaccination: *vacinação*;
immunization: *imunização*.
(We don't like double consonants. )

How interesting that the first word is spelled with a "u" in Spanish and Catalan! Does anyone know why that is?


----------



## Little_Me

In many languages these words are so similar to each other! Thank God in Polish it's totally different 
vaccination: szczepienie
immunization: uodpornienie (we could say 'immunizacja' but it's rather scientific word)
Greetings


----------



## amikama

Is there a difference between vaccination and immunization? Seems that Hebrew has one word for both: חיסון (_chisun_).


----------



## elroy

amikama said:
			
		

> Is there a difference between vaccination and immunization? Seems that Hebrew has one word for both: חיסון (_chisun_).


 
A vaccination is an inoculation, a shot.
"Immunization" is a more general term, and includes anything (not just shots) that immunizes you against a disease.


----------



## Outsider

You can become immune by catching the disease, and surviving it.


----------



## Necsus

In italiano:
- vaccinazione
- immunizzazione


----------



## Roshini

Malay :
Vaccination - vaksin
Immunization - imunisasi

Have fun!!


----------



## Mutichou

In French: vaccination & immunisation.


----------



## MarX

Roshini said:


> Malay :
> Vaccination - vaksin
> Immunization - imunisasi


Indonesians say: *vaksinasi* & *imunisasi*


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
Vaccination - skiepijimas
(vaccine - skiepai)
imunizacija

In Czech:
Vaccination - očkování
(vaccine - vakcína)
imunizace (podpora/zvýšení imunity)


----------



## Saluton

For the record, in Russian it is: вакцинация/иммунизация (vaktsin*a*tsiya/immuniz*a*tsiya)


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto*:

_vakcinado_
_imunigo, imunigado_


----------



## valo__fan

In Turkish:
Vaccination:Aşılama, aşı yapma
Immunization:Bağışıklık kazandırma


----------

